# Need port forwarding on PIX 515E 6.3(3)



## arie01 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello there,

I just set up a PIX 515E 6.3(3) to replace our ISA server. So far, it seems to be working fine (no one complained yet...). However, for administrative purposes, I need to allow RDP (port 3389) inside to a specific host from any IP address outside (from home or any other place in the world). My config is as follows (hiding public IP addresses):

# sh run
: Saved
: Written by enable_15 at 13:51:21.315 EST Fri Mar 5 2010
PIX Version 6.3(3)
interface ethernet0 auto
interface ethernet1 auto
interface ethernet2 auto shutdown
nameif ethernet0 outside security0
nameif ethernet1 inside security100
nameif ethernet2 intf2 security4
enable password ************ encrypted
passwd ************ encrypted
hostname pix
domain-name domain.com
clock timezone EST -5
clock summer-time EDT recurring
fixup protocol dns maximum-length 512
fixup protocol ftp 21
fixup protocol h323 h225 1720
fixup protocol h323 ras 1718-1719
fixup protocol http 80
fixup protocol rsh 514
fixup protocol rtsp 554
fixup protocol sip 5060
fixup protocol sip udp 5060
fixup protocol skinny 2000
fixup protocol smtp 25
fixup protocol sqlnet 1521
fixup protocol tftp 69
names
access-list allow_ping permit icmp any any
access-list ping_acl permit ip any any
pager lines 75
mtu outside 1500
mtu inside 1500
mtu intf2 1500
ip address outside <Outside_IP> 255.255.255.248
ip address inside 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0
no ip address intf2
ip audit info action alarm
ip audit attack action alarm
pdm location 192.168.1.78 255.255.255.255 inside
pdm location 192.168.1.240 255.255.255.255 inside
pdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 interface
nat (inside) 1 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 0 0
route outside 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 <Outside_GW_IP> 1
timeout xlate 3:00:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 rpc 0:10:00 h225 1:00:00
timeout h323 0:05:00 mgcp 0:05:00 sip 0:30:00 sip_media 0:02:00
timeout uauth 0:05:00 absolute
aaa-server TACACS+ protocol tacacs+
aaa-server RADIUS protocol radius
aaa-server LOCAL protocol local
http server enable
http 192.168.1.78 255.255.255.255 inside
http 192.168.1.240 255.255.255.255 inside
no snmp-server location
no snmp-server contact
snmp-server community public
no snmp-server enable traps
floodguard enable
telnet timeout 5
ssh 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 inside
ssh timeout 30
console timeout 0
terminal width 120
Cryptochecksum:8599975a5df4054a93cf83e2353a11f1
pix#

I already tried the following and it didn't work. I tried it by entering both <Outside_IP> and <Outside_IP>:3389 in the RDP client.

static (inside,outside) <Outside_IP> <Internal_IP> netmask 255.255.255.255 0 0
access-list outside_access_in permit tcp any host <Outside_IP> eq 3389
access-group outside_access_in in interface outside

Could someone please tell me what else I need to make it work?

Thank you,


----------

